# tokico suspension



## OriginalGinger (Apr 19, 2011)

I just got my new subframe bushings put in the back of the car and driving it is night and day difference. I saw a suspension set on ebay for a set of tokico shocks and springs the blue set for 442. Good deal or is there somewhere else online for a better deal? I dont know if they make a whole lotta aftermarker suspension stuff for the z31 so im thinkin im gonna get it. Anyoen already have a set and like or dislike it?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

springs are crap.
shocks are good.


----------



## OriginalGinger (Apr 19, 2011)

I could replace the shocks without the springs then and its cheaper. Just use the stock springs in the stock location then? The front is one piece shock and spring the rear is where mine are really bad and the shock and spring are seperate. Think that combo would work? The shocks/spring combo ws supposed to drop it an inch or so.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Just a file photo on any ebay auction or most websites.


----------



## OriginalGinger (Apr 19, 2011)

I guess i should have said the springs were good and the shocks are crap on mine in the back. Just wondering if those blue tokicos were direct bolt ons and replace my crappy shocks and leave my alright springs in place in the rear.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

You can swap shocks/struts without changing the springs. Just make sure you get the right parts, as I think they still offer the blues for NA and T. The NA strut housings are smaller. The rear shock mounts are a tad different, but the shocks themselves are the same.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Blues only fit the NAs.
Illuminas only fit the turbos.

Look up the instructions for how to change the shocks or springs in your Haynes manual.


----------



## OriginalGinger (Apr 19, 2011)

Giggity, its a NA body and everything just with a turbo/intercooler bolted on. Same shock for all years? i know they went from 4 lug NA to 5 lug in 87 i think and thats what year mine is.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Same shocks will fit all year Z31s.
NAs went to 5 lug for the 86 model year.

How do you not know what year your car is?


----------



## OriginalGinger (Apr 19, 2011)

I said my car is an 87 and i thought that was the year they chnged from 4 to 5 lug NA models also but you said it was 86. What did they change after 4/87 on these cars for the "w" engines?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

OriginalGinger said:


> I said my car is an 87 and i thought that was the year they chnged from 4 to 5 lug NA models also but you said it was 86. What did they change after 4/87 on these cars for the "w" engines?


Very little. Forget you ever heard that date.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Unless you find an 87 turbo and want an LSD.


----------



## OriginalGinger (Apr 19, 2011)

Nice VLSD out of an 88 ss would be awesome.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

VLSD sucks.


----------

